# First Board Advice



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

buffbraz said:


> Also, is it best/easiest to get bindings that match the company of your board? I was planning on getting Flow bindings/boots because of the reviews/research I did. I know you are not supposed to buy boots online, but do Flow boots have a good rep as being comfortable true to size? I don't think I'll have time to buy any once I get to Tahoe later this month and was hoping to buy some online.
> Any and all suggestions are welcome and appreciated, and I will be frequenting this board a lot from now on.


I can't really comment on the boards since I haven't ridden them, but I will say that rocker usually doesn't have very good grip, even if it is catch-free. Flow boots are okay I guess and if you order it and it doesn't fit perfectly you can try to get it heat-molded to make it feel more comfortable; obviously trying them on in person is better though. Bindings can be from a different company, if you want flow bindings though...I would buy them next year. they're new bindings for next year are NASTY cheeky4. At your level though, everything will seem like a big upgrade from rental, so it doesn't matter too much what you are buying that this point because as you become a better rider you'll want a board more specialized for you anyways.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

The majority of those boards are pretty soft. If your planning on doing mostly all mountain and sometimes park, i would go a little more in the mid range like around 5 out of 10, to decide if your going to want a stiffer or soft board in the future.
I have heard a lot of good things about the GNU Carbon Credit for the transition from beginner to intermediate. Also seems like its in your price range. But the link below should be pretty helpful for what you want.

The company of your board to bindings really doesn't matter that much.

And I know you said you want to order boots online but i highly suggest you do not do that. Everyone's foot is different and boot "comfort" is very important, to me its the most important. If you can, try them out before you buy them.
Snowboard Reviews By Name A-Z this site could help you out.


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought rockers were better for freeriding?


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you want a freeride board or all mountain?


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

All mountain.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

buffbraz said:


> I thought rockers were better for freeriding?


Rockers are generally considered better for beginners as they have lifted contact points, this helps newbs learn with a few less falls and a bit more confidence. Now there are so many different shapes of rockered boards that do different things, so I suggest doing some searching on this site of different camber types so you know the difference, there is a thread that would be very helpful to you If you search.

I think the gnu carbon credit is a great board you can learn on and progress past intermediate on. Do some more searching as to what shape does what and then narrow down that according to what boards you like, I suggest starting at C2BTX. You will understand what it all means soon


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess I'm getting hung up on all the details, length and waist width being perfect for my size. I was looking hard at the Flow Infinite 2011 either 159 162 but I'm up for suggestions from people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

buffbraz said:


> I guess I'm getting hung up on all the details, length and waist width being perfect for my size. I was looking hard at the Flow Infinite 2011 either 159 162 but I'm up for suggestions from people who know what they're talking about.


Almost any board can do anything if you really wanted it to, but of course you want the right type of board for what you want to do, so check out this link and have a think about what you need some more.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Rocker is completely fine for all mountain i prefer them over camber. But everyone is different its all up to you.


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> Almost any board can do anything if you really wanted it to, but of course you want the right type of board for what you want to do, so check out this link and have a think about what you need some more.
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/37496-rocker-camber-everything-between.html


I read that page a few nights ago and narrowed it down to traditional camber and rocker(which I've never ridden before). So I guess I was looking for any experience with the boards I have listed in the OP.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

seeing as you are still a beginner i think you would be better to stick to a hybrid rather than traditional camber, this will help you advance faster. I personally wouldn't go full rocker either as it tends to be a bit washy than a hybrid, but if you are going to stick with one of the boards you mentioned then good luck cos i have no experience with any of them. If i were to suggest a board it would def be the gnu carbon credit it seems to tick all the boxes you are looking for.

Also DONT buy boots online without trying them on somewhere. AND bindings def do not have to be the same brand as your board, in fact I'm guessing not a lot of people do have matching board binding setups (except burton cos you almost have to now)


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

LiVeRideFcK said:


> Snowboard Reviews By Name A-Z this site could help you out.


This website is great. Thanks


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

cjcameron11 said:


> seeing as you are still a beginner i think you would be better to stick to a hybrid rather than traditional camber, this will help you advance faster. I personally wouldn't go full rocker either as it tends to be a bit washy than a hybrid, but if you are going to stick with one of the boards you mentioned then good luck cos i have no experience with any of them. If i were to suggest a board it would def be the gnu carbon credit it seems to tick all the boxes you are looking for.
> 
> Also DONT buy boots online without trying them on somewhere. AND bindings def do not have to be the same brand as your board, in fact I'm guessing not a lot of people do have matching board binding setups (except burton cos you almost have to now)



Awesome thanks, I've read and heard good things about the Rome Crail hybrid so I'm gonna look hard at that one. It doesn't seem like I'm ready for a full rocker as of yet, so I'll probably eliminate those.


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok so I think I've nailed it down to this group due to style and costs(of course cheaper would be better but willing to splurge if I need to): 
Burton Honcho Snowboard 2012 159 or 161cm
Burton Blunt Snowboard 2012 158cm
K2 Raygun 2012 161cm
Flow Merc (Black Brite) Snowboard 2012 159cm
GNU Carbon Credit BTX Snowboard 2012 159cm
Rome Crail Wide Snowboard 2012 161cm
Rossignol Taipan Snowboard 2012 160cm
Suggestions?


----------



## ODH170 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well with a size 11 boot, your not going to need a wide board. And ive heard nothing but good things about the Carbon Credit


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Burton Blunt, Rome Crail, or Gnu Carbon Credit. Check out youtube reviews if you haven't already. here's a good review for carbon credit GNU Carbon Credit Review- 2012 Snowboard Review - Board Insiders - YouTube


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

Carbon Credit gets great reviews, any opinions on the K2 Raygun?


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

Bump for night crew


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

K2 raygun seems to be pretty close to what your looking for. I Like the graphics on it too. The all terain rocker on their seems like what your looking for. So yeah it looks like a pretty decent board.


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

bump for any additional suggestions. I'm down to 4 boards reflected in OP. I'm going to be buying really soon.


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

So I'm 95% sure I'm going with the Rossi Taipan 160 if anyone cares or would like to discourage me from the board in any way please let me know. Getting a great deal on it..... The K2 was a flat rocker and more pricey.. The GNU seems like a great board but $100 more expensive and seemed more like a freestyle board, plus it didn't have the C2 BTX shape. And I couldn't find the Rome Crail size that I wanted. Does anyone one have any experience with the Rossi Taipan board or any other suggestions before I pull the trigger? TIA


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

Will a waist width of 251mm be too small for boot size 10-11, that's really my only concern? There is a 158W with a waist width of 260mm as well. But that's 9mm difference, one could be too small and the other too big.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

just searched through the forums look at page2 and Leo might have some insight and pdxrealtor just posted something about switching up to a new board from his Taipan.


----------



## buffbraz (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a change of heart and went with the Gnu Carbon Credit 159cm. I get to ride it at the end of the month!


----------

